# Can someone make me a free death metal logo!



## eli2393

I am in a death metal band Called Devoured Damnation,
We play brutal death metal with melodic riffs,
I have been playing guitar for about 6 years and I need a logo for my band.
We are gonna release and ep soon, and we have no logo!
I ahve no money for I have spent it all on my moms medical bills.
I need a free logo something bright and catchy!
Something hard as hell to read!
I would really appreciate it if you could help me,
Anybody willing to help me would be a god in my eyes right now,
I need help please anyone help me out!

I could use anybodys help!


----------



## eli2393

I drew this logo,
and i was wondering if anybody could make it look less shitty.
And actually make it look like a yellow.
i was wanting a neon yellow color.

please your help would be appreciated

will someone please help


----------



## eli2393

can someone help me edit a logo or make me one!


----------



## playstopause

Dude, there's no need for you to start 3 threads on the same topic, right?


----------



## vampiregenocide

This is the only occassion where I advocate bumping in the seeming abscence of patience.


----------



## 22km Tombstone

I'd give it a go if I could read what it said.

What's the logo say? Devoured Damnation?


----------



## eli2393

I need a free album cover design,
I know you usually have to pay to
get decent stuff but I figured somebody could help me out!
I am in a death metal band, and I need and album cover,
were really brutal we sing about corpses, flesh and shit.
I need a cover that represents all that but i don't have the money or time!
I Would really appreciate it if someone could try and help me out a little bit,
I need this, any offers appreciated.Thanks!


----------



## El Caco

Keep all your art requests in this thread please.


----------



## TomasO

meh i have GIMP and insomnia why not ill give it a try

im out lol i diddint know how terrible at this i am sorry guy


----------



## DarkKnight369

eli2393 said:


> I need a free logo something bright and catchy!
> Something hard as hell to read!



This seems like an Oxymoron. I don't see why so many death metal bands insist on their logos being unreadable, that pretty much defies the point of a logo. There are plenty of bands that have death metal style logos that are readable and look great.


Someone here might help you with the logo for free, but I doubt you are going to find someone to do album art for free. If you do, will it be high quality enough to actually print right? I have only done CD artwork twice, but each time took me many hours to complete. That stuff takes time to do.



Being in a band costs money dude. The economy sucks, and we all have money problems. You aren't the only one in a band who has been short on money. You don't need CD artwork or even a logo to play shows. Get booked and start gigging to make money. Use that money to purchase this stuff. If you don't have the money for a logo, or CD art, how are you going to have the money for recording, producing the CDs, or even things like t-shirts and other band merch.

You want to look professionally, be prepared to pay for it.


----------



## 22km Tombstone

Hey here's something I whipped up pretty quick... I didn't add the extra shit around the letters because I didn't think it looked very good, but that's IMO.

If you like it and want me to refine it, we could work something out.


----------



## Randy

Worked with him a bit via PM and here's what we came up with:











EDIT: It ends up the band he wanted the logo for is named Aemuot, not Devoured Damnation... I didn't know this until later on in the process either.


----------



## xtrustisyoursx

The guitarist in my band does logo/poster/myspace/website design for bands for super cheap. It's not a job for him, so he just does it to help fund the band. Send him an email if you want any good image stuff done for your band.

[email protected]


----------



## 22km Tombstone

Randy said:


> Worked with him a bit via PM and here's what we came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: It ends up the band he wanted the logo for is named Aemuot, not Devoured Damnation... I didn't know this until later on in the process either.




 Wat? Alright then, lol..

Anyway your logo is pretty cool man.


----------



## DarkKnight369

Randy, I dig the black version. I am not crazy about the one with the splatter drops subtracted from the text though. Makes an already unreadable style of logo even harder to read.


----------



## Rick

You know what they say, the harder it is to read, the more brutal your music is.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Rick said:


> You know what they say, the harder it is to read, the more likely it is that the band sucks



fixt


----------



## Rick

Now you're just splitting hairs. 

Just kidding.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I wanted to make it more blatant


----------



## Konfyouzd

Randy said:


> Worked with him a bit via PM and here's what we came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: It ends up the band he wanted the logo for is named Aemuot, not Devoured Damnation... I didn't know this until later on in the process either.



that looks pretty awesome

and i don't have a problem with illegible text... that's how i roll.


----------



## DarkKnight369

Rick said:


> You know what they say, the harder it is to read, the more brutal your music is.



Yeah, exactly. You can still have a "brutal" looking logo and have it be readable. I like what Whitechapel has going...







Readable, yet still in that death metal style. Its like Jesus wearing a Tuxedo tshirt. He is saying, I am Jesus, and I want to look nice, but I am here to party too.


----------



## Rick

^


----------



## 22km Tombstone

DarkKnight369 said:


> Yeah, exactly. You can still have a "brutal" looking logo and have it be readable. I like what Whitechapel has going...
> 
> *Whitechapel Logo*
> 
> Readable, yet still in that death metal style. Its like Jesus wearing a Tuxedo tshirt. He is saying, I am Jesus, and I want to look nice, but I am here to party too.



+1 (also lol!)


----------

